# Long Distances Races



## 1981 (Aug 9, 2006)

How do you prepare your OBs for the long distance races? Would it be best to keep them on the widowhood or natural? What feed mix should be given to them?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

1981 is asking for secerts--and we don't his location--or maybe flying in our races. 
Fort Worth--Dallas & Denton are working on shipping birds for a 850 mile [toss ?]


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Everyone is so uptight about secrets, how about sharing them? Make it so everyone can win? That way the person with the best birds will still be home first wouldn't they?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

First to Hatch--I'll read your secerts ---your training-your feed for winning races.
I guess if you don't post them----then you don't want to share them????
Part of haveing the best birds is because of the secerts.


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

I was told after our OB ended this year. For the 500 feed half your regular feed and half corn for 3 weeks. during those 3 weeks loft fly twice a day, road train with the rest of your birds, hold it from the races, and work the math so they are 15 days on eggs. Told to me because we have 12 yb flyers in the club and this year we sqeezed out 5 OB flyers this year. Hopefully I'll fly OB next year and we can 5 flyers.
Logangrmnr


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

sky tx said:


> 1981 is asking for secerts--and we don't his location--or maybe flying in our races.
> Fort Worth--Dallas & Denton are working on shipping birds for a 850 mile [toss ?]


Owwww! Yeah man!


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

1981 said:


> How do you prepare your OBs for the long distance races? Would it be best to keep them on the widowhood or natural? What feed mix should be given to them?


I just race one loft races, as I don't have any secrets or knowledge. I'm just a dumb truck driver, who purchases pedigree's. I may not do any good at all, but I am still having fun!


----------



## Char-B Loft (Dec 28, 2008)

bbcdon said:


> I just race one loft races, as I don't have any secrets or knowledge. I'm just a dumb truck driver, who purchases pedigree's. I may not do any good at all, but I am still having fun!


I think one loft races is keeping many pigeon flyers in the game...I am about to do that myself...


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

bbcdon sounds like my kind pigeon person.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

bbcdon said:


> I just race one loft races, as I don't have any secrets or knowledge. I'm just a dumb truck driver, who purchases pedigree's. I may not do any good at all, but I am still having fun!


so how many birds do you keep back for just the pleasure of loft flying ? It cant be all that much fun if you cant at least fly some of your birds around the neighborhood


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

sky tx said:


> First to Hatch--I'll read your secerts ---your training-your feed for winning races.
> I guess if you don't post them----then you don't want to share them????
> Part of haveing the best birds is because of the secerts.


Sky tx dont fly angry, it stresses the birds  lol


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Don: Thats the whole name of the game. If you're enjoying what your doing...that's the point. If you'd like to PM me the races you've got birds in I'd like to follow them. Once again the babies you gave me are still right on track.


----------



## 1981 (Aug 9, 2006)

First To Hatch said:


> Everyone is so uptight about secrets, how about sharing them? Make it so everyone can win? That way the person with the best birds will still be home first wouldn't they?


I agree with you on this First to Hatch. I feel no reason why anyone can't give out some useful tips and advices, because what a person do does not always work for the other person. 



sky tx said:


> 1981 is asking for secerts--and we don't his location--or maybe flying in our races.
> Fort Worth--Dallas & Denton are working on shipping birds for a 850 mile [toss ?]


Sky tx, I feel that it doesn't matter if anyone gives their secrets away, because at the end of the races, they should be happy that they were able to help someone to be more competitive and if they themselves are good flyers, they wouldn't worry too much about a friendly competition. Knowledge should be pass on to one another so we won't make the same mistakes


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

bbcdon said:


> I just race one loft races, as I don't have any secrets or knowledge. I'm just a dumb truck driver, who purchases pedigree's. I may not do any good at all, but I am still having fun!


Awesome- plus it takes the "secrets" out of the equation- then, with good breeding, and some good luck, Voila! We have a winner. 

But I also respect the folks that like to use their own skills as part of the fun.

So many ways to have fun.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

One lofts intrigue me only as a way to "compete" on a level field. The whole point of racing for me is the personal commitment that I get to make. This is me admitting that I don't have much interest in the hobbies of my "peers" at work and in the community and prefer the company of a devoted group of birds. 

That said, I am considering one lofting once the son is out of the house and my ability to manage the whole training starts to decline. It also seems that one lofts still have some payouts so it might actually pay for itself *if* I get lucky in my breeding. 

That said, are there any real "long distance" clubs out there? It seems that no one really goes over 600 for racing anymore. The son and I are fascinated by the idea of a 1k+ mi. race. Being a multi-day affair, I would think the methods of training and preparing would be entirely different from the one day "long" races we have now.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Jaysen said:


> I would think the methods of training and preparing would be entirely different from the one day "long" races we have now.


I have read on the web, mostly at the American Trenton Breeders site, on 1K+ races and was surprised by the training the record makers and holders did in preparation for these races. You could start there for some incite. Notice too the age of some of the birds that broke and set records. Some 7- 10 years old. Almost unheard of in today's training and racing.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

yes ONE LOFT Races--all birds are treated equal and the best birds win
BUT if I could medicate MY bird-with secret "DRUGS"-It would win.
And winning is the NAME of the game -then you can Sell "high Dollar birds.
When you buy birds from a winning flyer-You better write him another Check for his secrets


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

sky tx said:


> yes ONE LOFT Races--all birds are treated equal and the best birds win
> BUT if I could medicate MY bird-with secret "DRUGS"-It would win.
> And winning is the NAME of the game -then you can Sell "high Dollar birds.
> When you buy birds from a winning flyer-You better write him another Check for his secrets


Or just buy from folks that focus on one loft races....


----------



## koukoukou (May 12, 2011)

Hey Guys Im New Here From Mn. I Fly with the United Racing Pigeon Club which is part of the Heartland Federation. We have about 70ish members in the Heartland and our club has about 10 O.B. flyers and 20Yb Flyers (soon to be) I myself have been working and talking to some of the best Long Distance Flyers here in Minneosta and this is what i came up with. No one in the state of Minnesota has won a 600mile race flying under the widowhood system thats from what ive heard from the top 2 guys i know who do it year in year out since the 70's. They believe and fly natural with birds on eggs or babies. If you think about it, it is more family oriented flying natural on eggs babies the mama the papa.  Ive visted these guys though and they have ob teams that will rival many across the U.S. Birds which have flown with headwinds and tough days and still flying on the team as 5-6 year olds. They both say dont push them when there ybs and only fly to the 200's because a 300 can possibly be more than 10hrs on the wing for a tough day. Dont push them as yearlings past 300. Well i came to the conclusion of this they wait for the birds to blossom then they put them to the test at the longer races. 

You have to really know each bird personally as a cock might do well with a youngster 3 days before racing and act different ect each bird likes its own things...But the main thing is setting the eggs up at about 12 days when shipping thats when they do there best if you dont know what each individual likes. Everyone feeds different. but both say peanuts and corn are the major factors when they race oldbirds. Not all birds can do the distance races. People always say a long distance bird can fly a short race but a short distance bird cannot fly a 600. A 500 mile race is a big difference from a 600mile race. Hope this helps a little PEACE!


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

koukoukou , great 1st post ,and I want to welcome you to PT and look forward to flying against you in the Heartland Federation. I'm with the Spooner club. Where do you call home? 

I also agree that the natural system is the best way to go. Widow hood is just a spin off of the natural system and the cocks on the natural system are a much more content bunch of birds compaired to the tease, bird get in widowhood.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

sky tx said:


> First to Hatch--I'll read your secerts ---your training-your feed for winning races.
> I guess if you don't post them----then you don't want to share them????
> Part of haveing the best birds is because of the secerts.


I don't really have any secrets this is my first year flying. I'm just letting these birds develop a good immune system and feeding them the highest protein pigeon mix I can for them that they have access to 24/7.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I think first a 500 mile or 600 mile race. A person should pull the birds they plan to race those races At the 250 300 mile To rest and prepare the birds. AS several they just race every race with what they have and expect the birds to come home. A over reced tierd bird Will get home BUT not as well as a bird rested and trained. ditance birds have more time to regroup there selfs and still win the race. so do not need to be as smart as the sprint bird And weather on race day decides to a degree what race type bird can perfomr better. A hard race or a blow race . In combine you may be the 600 mile racer and an other may fly it at 500. Some even wind up being 650 Depends the area. Widoew hood is practiced by many to most over seas where many birds are imported from. Natural at the 500 Why would you want a cock coming to young THAT would mean that bird has been pulled down Feeding them out And a hen to eggs depends when she layed As she needed a few days rest after laying.. TO the perch you see about the same responce and healthy birds From the natual. Widowhood double widowhood Often gets good times BUT requires a plan. Working and motivating the birds SOIME even fly widowhood in young birds AND WIN. Its training and motivation results For each loft. NO hidden methods As birds have to bred to respond to your methods Or they do not perform as well for you.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

sky tx said:


> yes ONE LOFT Races--all birds are *treated equal* and the best birds win
> his secrets


Are they treated equal I've heard of many people believing that some get better attention and medicine or feed then others.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Jaysen said:


> That said, are there any real "long distance" clubs out there? It seems that no one really goes over 600 for racing anymore. The son and I are fascinated by the idea of a 1k+ mi. race. Being a multi-day affair, I would think the methods of training and preparing would be entirely different from the one day "long" races we have now.


I think gas is too expensive for that, no one really races old birds it seems like either in a 20 member club you'll probably have 5-12 guys fly old bird and all 20 fly young bird. I'm sure in big clubs they might go past 600 miles.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

First to hatch, you need to look at the whole race schedule and realize it is set up to get your birds into top form. All clubs start with short races and increase up to 500 and 600's in OB and the magic 300 miles in YB. Use the races to help get your birds in top form. They do you no good sitting at home when the get a payed ride on the race truck. Unless you pay per bird or have a limit of birds , you need to fly them to see what you have.

As Re Lee said over tried birds will get home but rested and trained birds will do better.
I'm training light and racing hard. To fly a long race a bird need to have the equal amount of air time, eather racing or training before the race its going to fly in . So a 500 mile race is = to 10, 50 mile tosses or a 100, 200, 200 mile race combined. Its cheaper to race the birds than road train them.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

ERIC K said:


> First to hatch, you need to look at the whole race schedule and realize it is set up to get your birds into top form. All clubs start with short races and increase up to 500 and 600's in OB and the magic 300 miles in YB. Use the races to help get your birds in top form. They do you no good sitting at home when the get a payed ride on the race truck. Unless you pay per bird or have a limit of birds , you need to fly them to see what you have.
> 
> As Re Lee said over tried birds will get home but rested and trained birds will do better.
> I'm training light and racing hard. To fly a long race a bird need to have the equal amount of air time, eather racing or training before the race its going to fly in . So a 500 mile race is = to 10, 50 mile tosses or a 100, 200, 200 mile race combined. Its cheaper to race the birds than road train them.


I meant gas being to expensive on the clubs thats why my club no longer has the 700 mile not enough people flying for it to be worth the cost. As for me I'm lucky my father works 20 miles away, so I could do 5 20 mile tosses a week and a longer one on Saturday.


----------

